# BEST DEAL- DRE 14 foot raft for only $1975.



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a steal for this raft. It's only been used this season and we are selling it for only $1975. 

3600 Arapahoe ave. boulder.


----------

